# Meeres- und Binnenangeln in Italien/Toskana, nähe Grosseto



## Haken70 (24. Juni 2012)

Hi zusammen,

  ich weiss, die Toskana ist nicht unbedingt DAS Ziel für entschlossene Angler ;-) aber es soll ja auch nur eine schöne Nebensache in einer wirklich schönen Gegend sein.
  Jedenfalls bin ich im September wiederholt in der Gegend bei Grosseto (http://goo.gl/maps/uj57) und werde auch etwas Angelkram einpacken, wahrscheinlich zwei Brandungsruten und zwei handlichere Ruten zum leichteren Fischen.
  Ich hatte es zuletzt schon mal eher erfolglos an den Stränden bei _Alberese _und _Principina a Mare_ mit Brandungsangeln versucht. Daher die Frage an euch: *Wer war auch schon mal in dieser Gegend (*grob von Piombino (nord) bis Orbetello (süd)*)** und kann ein paar nützliche Tipps abgeben.*


*Gute      Angelstellen entlang der Küste und was fängt man dort?*
*Welche      Köder, Montagen und sonstige Tipps könnt ihr empfehlen?*
*Gute      Angelstellen an Binnengewässern zum Raubfischangeln (primär Zander)?*
             Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Haken70 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meeres- und Binnenangeln in Italien/Toskana, nähe Grosseto*

noch keiner in dieser Gegend gewesen?


----------



## anglermeister17 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meeres- und Binnenangeln in Italien/Toskana, nähe Grosseto*

Hallo, ich war schon in der Toskana- allerdings nicht zum Angeln. Trotzdem glaube ich, kann ich dir mit meinem Wissen trotzdem helfen. Generell dürfte es mit deiner Hoffnung auf Zander aber schwer werden, da bist du "auf der falschen Seite" von Italien . Im Lago di Bolsena gibt es aber neben Hecht und Barschen statt Zander vor allem "Black Basses". Die Schwarzbarsche sollen mittlerweile in ganz Italien sehr verbreitet sein (Ein paar Kollegen von mir meinten: "Bass findest du mittlerweile in Italien in fast jedem Gewässer") und bieten jede Menge Drillspaß an der Angel und meist aggressiven Bissen. In den Flüssen, bzw. Kanälen kommen auch Döbel vor. Übrigens: Die Italiener sind doch bekanntermaßen mehrfache Weltmeister im Forellenfischen. Das kommt wohl nicht "von ungefähr". Kommerzielle Teiche wird es definitiv genug geben, ich war damals in "Marina di Massa" gewesen, direkt am Meer und selbst dort gab es eine solche Forellenanlage. Das nur, solltest du auch für eine solche Fischerei sein, ist ja bekanntermaßen nicht für jeden etwas... 
Und für die Angelei am Meer kann ich dir nicht helfen, dafür interessiere ich mich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Hoffe, das erste Input hat dir schon etwas geholfen.


----------



## Franz_x (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meeres- und Binnenangeln in Italien/Toskana, nähe Grosseto*

Servus,

ist eigentlich ne gute Ecke und wenn Du Ende September da bist auch eine gute Jahreszeit zum Spinnfischen im Meer. 
google mal "spinning mare toskana" bzw. schau Dich auf youtube um. Hier im Forum findest Du im Mittelmeer-Thread auch was dazu.
http://www.seaspin.com/magazine/articolo.php?idart=41

Grüße
Franz


----------



## überläufer87 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meeres- und Binnenangeln in Italien/Toskana, nähe Grosseto*

an der Flussmündung(foce) wirst du bestimmt was finden egal ob ansitz oder spinning


----------



## überläufer87 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meeres- und Binnenangeln in Italien/Toskana, nähe Grosseto*

hab extra für dich das Video gefunden wa sich mal gesehen habe ... Orate angeln an der Flussmündung. Viel spass damit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fc4oaaexxV4

ps: fürs spinnfischen 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y06FhfOUbd8


----------



## Haken70 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Meeres- und Binnenangeln in Italien/Toskana, nähe Grosseto*

Hi zusammen und vielen Dank schonmal für eure Rückmeldungen.
Ja, von den Schwarzbarschen habe ich schonmal gehört. Ich werde mal schauen, ob es in der Gegend eine Möglichkeit dafür gibt.
Primär werde ich es aber wahrscheinlich eher an den Stränden mit  Brandungsangeln versuchen. Das Youtube Video, das ich nun gefunden habe  (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXZs9dJybH0) bringt aufjedenfall etwas  Optimismus ins Spiel ;-)

Falls noch jemanden was einfällt, würde ich mich über jede weitere Rückmeldung freuen. Anfang September geht's ja erst los.


----------



## überläufer87 (10. August 2012)

*AW: Meeres- und Binnenangeln in Italien/Toskana, nähe Grosseto*

mach dich mal von dem Gedanken frei lampughe (goldmakrele) , und alaterto vom Ufer zu fangen  alles andere ist drinn wenn du weist wo . lass dich mal beraten in einem angelladen unten, du wirst verblüfft sein


----------



## Franz_x (10. August 2012)

*AW: Meeres- und Binnenangeln in Italien/Toskana, nähe Grosseto*

Servus,

was ist das für einer??




überläufer87 schrieb:


> und alaterto



Lampuga kann man mit vieeeel Glück und Köderfisch am Schwimmer auch vom Ufer fangen - aber alles andere geht wirklich leichter.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## überläufer87 (10. August 2012)

*AW: Meeres- und Binnenangeln in Italien/Toskana, nähe Grosseto*

der kleine thun , bei 3.06 min.... kann sein das die im norden anders heissen , kann auch sein dass die in puglien auch wieder anders heissen . ich kenn die nur unter dem namen


----------



## Seeringler (10. August 2012)

*AW: Meeres- und Binnenangeln in Italien/Toskana, nähe Grosseto*



überläufer87 schrieb:


> und alaterto



hehe, der heisst "Alletterato". 
Ist eine eigene Thunfischart und wird auch im Norden Italiens so genannt. ;-)


----------



## überläufer87 (12. August 2012)

*AW: Meeres- und Binnenangeln in Italien/Toskana, nähe Grosseto*

kann sein , ich weiß aber von meinen kumpels die allesamt angler und fischer sind das es z.B von Neapel bis runter nach Puglien unterschiedeliche bezeichnungen gibt z.B für ricciola heisst in puglien "Jaruppe" . oder der sarago z.b sparitola ...  sind auf die schnelle 2 die mir grad einfallen.


----------



## Seeringler (12. August 2012)

*AW: Meeres- und Binnenangeln in Italien/Toskana, nähe Grosseto*



überläufer87 schrieb:


> kann sein , ich weiß aber von meinen kumpels die allesamt angler und fischer sind das es z.B von Neapel bis runter nach Puglien unterschiedeliche bezeichnungen gibt z.B für ricciola heisst in puglien "Jaruppe" . oder der sarago z.b sparitola ...  sind auf die schnelle 2 die mir grad einfallen.



Natürlich gibt es unterschiede von Region zu Region...
gerade der Süden mit seinen Dialekten macht sein eigenes Ding 
Die Bernsteinmakrele heißt mal ricciola, mal leccia oder meinetwegen auch "Jaruppe", der Sarago wird auch mal unter seiner Artbezeichnung der "sparidae" bezeichnet... Dies sind entweder lokale Fischartenbezeichnungen oder einfach "Sammelbegriffe" so wie Flunden, Scholle  einfach zu "Butt" oder "Plattfisch" oder aber Brasse, Rotauge, Rotfeder zu "Weißfisch" werden.
Was die Alletterato angeht, so liegt es sicher an der "genuschelten" Aussprache, dass Du "alaterto" verstanden hast. 

@Haken70
Generell kann man sagen, dass Du in der warmen Zeit am Mittelmeer von der Küste aus eher den Kleinkram fangen wirst, nicht umsonst angeln fast alle mit Bolognese, Stipp oder Matchrute am Hafen. Dieser Kleinkram ist  aber auch sehr lecker. Abends/Nachts hast Du auch mal ne Chance auf etwas größeres (wie im Film zu sehen). Aber Standard sind die Meerbrassen, Meeräschen, kleinere Barscharten (Buchstabenbarsch), ein zwei kleine Meerbarbensorten, kleine Lippfische... der örtliche Fischmarkt bietet Dir da einen guten Einblick. (und gleichzeitig Gelegenheit den einen oder anderen Köder zu besorgen)

Solltest Du italienisch sprechen, dann kann Dir sicher der örtliche Angelshop weiterhelfen, gerade was das saisonale Vorkommen der Fische angeht.


----------



## Haken70 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Meeres- und Binnenangeln in Italien/Toskana, nähe Grosseto*

ich fahr da jetzt zwar schon zum vierten Mal hin, aber das italienisch lernen, habe ich leider jedes Mal erfolgreich auf's nächste Mal verschoben ;-) 
In Grosseto gibt es einen Angelladen, dort hatte ich mir beim letzten Mal (hatte nur bei meinem letzten Urlaub dort in 2009 versucht zu Angeln) die Würmer gekauft. Unterhaltung war aber leider nicht möglich.
Aber OK, ich werd einfach das Beste draus machen und es einfach versuchen. Ich will die Qualität des Urlaubs natürlich auch nicht an den Fangergebnissen festmachen ;-) 
Eure Rückmeldungen sind jedenfalls definitv hilfreich und spannen meinen Geduldsfaden, endlich loszufahren zu können.

Eine kleine Meerbrasse hatte ich zuletzt auch schonmal an den Haken bekommen, die war zwar lecker, aber für den hohlen Zahn ;-) Vielleicht bleibt diesmal auch etwas größeres am Haken hängen ;-) Ich werd mich jedenfalls mal mit dem Ergebnis zurück melden.


----------

